# ibook se bloque au démarrage



## tabarnak (4 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,

j'ai voulu mettre à zéro l'ensemble des données de mon ibook g4 OS 10.3.2 et j'ai suivi les instructions apple (mettre le cd, démarrer avec C et supprimer)
le mac s'est bloqué, et depuis, impossible de le redémarrer. il se lance mais tourne sans arrêt avec la pomme et ensuite, un picto style "interdit de stationner" apparaît, et les pétales tournent toujours. j'ai l'impression qu'il ne trouve plus le système.

et je n'arrive pas à le redemarrer, malgré les tentatives de manips trouvées sur différents forums. j'ai aussi essayé de le redémarrer en POMME S (mode utilisateur je crois), des lignes défilent, et j'ai, entre autres:
start - returning false early, connector or machine incorrect
et aussi:
SAM multimedia: read o write failed

je suis bloquée, je ne peux plus rien faire
quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai voulu mettre à zéro l'ensemble des données de mon ibook g4 OS 10.3.2 et j'ai suivi les instructions apple (mettre le cd, démarrer avec C et supprimer)
> le mac s'est bloqué, et depuis, impossible de le redémarrer. il se lance mais tourne sans arrêt avec la pomme et ensuite, un picto style "interdit de stationner" apparaît, et les pétales tournent toujours. j'ai l'impression qu'il ne trouve plus le système.
> ...




Les raccourcis au démarrage.(lien)

Que veux-tu dire "démarrer avec C et supprimer" ?
Qu'as-tu fait ?
Tu as démarré sur le CD d'installation de Mac OS X, tu as initialisé(totalement effacé) ton disque dur via Utilitaire de disque ?
Ensuite, qu'as tu fait ?
Tu as à nouveau installé Mac OS X ou bien redémarré sans installer ?
Tu avais sauvegardé tes données avant de "remettre à zéro" ?
Si tu as l'icône de système invalide, c'est soit que tu n'as pas installé de système, soit qu'il y a eu des erreurs pendant l'installation.
As-tu essayé de redémarrer sur le CD d'installation de Mac OS X et de réinstaller ?


----------



## tabarnak (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Les raccourcis au démarrage.(lien)
> 
> Que veux-tu dire "démarrer avec C et supprimer" ?
> Qu'as-tu fait ?
> ...




bonjour, et merci de ta réponse

en fait, j'ai démarré mon mac en le forcant à aller sur le cd d'où démarrage avec C, ensuite, j'ai suivi les instruction pour effacer les données.
ce qui se passe, c'est que mon graveur de cd/dvd est brisé, il plante en cours d'exécution, et je crains fort que le lecteur le soit également, vu qu'au cours de l'initialisation via le cd d'installation, tout s'est bloqué. 
j'ai appuyé plusieurs secondes sur l'alimentation afin de le forcer à s'éteindre, et depuis, lorsque je l'allume, les pétales tournes, avec la pomme et ensuite, l'icone "interdit de stationner" apparait, à la place de la pomme et les pétales tournent toujours. 
rien n'a donc pu etre réinstallé et surtout, le cd est coincé dans le lecteur.

j'espère que tout n'est pas fichu... et qu'il y a une solution


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, et merci de ta réponse
> 
> en fait, j'ai démarré mon mac en le forcant à aller sur le cd d'où démarrage avec C, ensuite, j'ai suivi les instruction pour effacer les données.
> ce qui se passe, c'est que mon graveur de cd/dvd est brisé, il plante en cours d'exécution, et je crains fort que le lecteur le soit également, vu qu'au cours de l'initialisation via le cd d'installation, tout s'est bloqué.
> ...




Donc c'est un problème matériel, ton lecteur est à changer.
Pour éjecter ton CD, redémarre en maintenant le clic de la souris enfoncé.
Pour installer un système en attendant de changer le lecteur, si tu as à disposition un autre Mac, tu peux démarrer ton Mac en mode cible, touche t enfoncée au démarrage, le logo jaune du Firewire apparaitra et se baladera sur un écarn bleu, ensuite tu le relies via un câble Firewire 6x6 à l'autre Mac, il montera sur le bureau comme un disque dur.
Tu pourras ensuite démarrer l'autre Mac sur le CD d'installation et choisir le Mac démarré en Firewire comme disque de destination de l'installation.


----------



## tabarnak (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est un problème matériel, ton lecteur est à changer.
> Pour éjecter ton CD, redémarre en maintenant le clic de la souris enfoncé.
> Pour installer un système en attendant de changer le lecteur, si tu as à disposition un autre Mac, tu peux démarrer ton Mac en mode cible, touche t enfoncée au démarrage, le logo jaune du Firewire apparaitra et se baladera sur un écarn bleu, ensuite tu le relies via un câble Firewire 6x6 à l'autre Mac, il montera sur le bureau comme un disque dur.
> Tu pourras ensuite démarrer l'autre Mac sur le CD d'installation et choisir le Mac démarré en Firewire comme disque de destination de l'installation.




alors j'ai réussi par cette manip à sortir le CD.
j'ai bien ensuite le logo firewire qui se ballade, mais que je le connecte à un autre mac, j'ai ce message qui apparaît: 'le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur.' et j'ai trois possibilités: Initialiser... Ignorer ou Ejecter

que faire?


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> alors j'ai réussi par cette manip à sortir le CD.
> j'ai bien ensuite le logo firewire qui se ballade, mais que je le connecte à un autre mac, j'ai ce message qui apparaît: 'le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur.' et j'ai trois possibilités: Initialiser... Ignorer ou Ejecter
> 
> que faire?




Choisis "Initialiser"(en HFS+), ensuite tu pourras démarrer sur le CD pour lancer l'installation.


----------



## tabarnak (5 Juillet 2006)

je n'y connais vraiment rien je suis désolée

mon ibook est bien apparu dans l'utilitaire de disque avec l'icone du firewire sur le volume.
mais là, je ne sais plus quoi faire. je vois juste que je suis en format de volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé). 
quand j'insère le cd d'installation, je ne vois pas quoi faire, et surtout, j'ai un peu peur de faire du mal(!!!) à mon powerbook (version 10.4.6)


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> je n'y connais vraiment rien je suis d&#233;sol&#233;e
> 
> mon ibook est bien apparu dans l'utilitaire de disque avec l'icone du firewire sur le volume.
> mais l&#224;, je ne sais plus quoi faire. je vois juste que je suis en format de volume Mac OS &#233;tendu (journalis&#233.
> quand j'ins&#232;re le cd d'installation, je ne vois pas quoi faire, et surtout, j'ai un peu peur de faire du mal(!!!) &#224; mon powerbook (version 10.4.6)



Tu n'as pas &#224; &#234;tre d&#233;sol&#233;e, personne n'a la science infuse. 

Maintenant que ton disque est format&#233; correctement, tu red&#233;marres sur le CD d'installation.
Une fois arriv&#233;e &#224; la phase d'installation, tu choisis le disque de destination :
Il y aura l'ic&#244;ne du disque dur de ton Powerbook et &#224; c&#244;t&#233; l'ic&#244;ne du disque dur de ton iBook avec le symbole du Firewire.
Donc, tu s&#233;lectionnes l'ic&#244;ne Firewire et tu continues l'installation.
Si tu souhaites ne pas encombrer inutilement le disque dur, tu peux choisir une installation personnalis&#233;e(tu verras, apr&#232;s avoir choisi le disque de destination, un bouton "Personnaliser" en bas &#224; gauche).
Tu peux d&#233;cocher le dossier "Langues"(l'anglais et le fran&#231;ais seront forc&#233;ment install&#233;s, l'anglais &#233;tant absolument n&#233;cessaire au syst&#232;me, impossible de ne pas l'installer, et le farn&#231;ais ayant &#233;t&#233; choisi au d&#233;but de l'installation, le sera forc&#233;ment aussi), le dossier des imprimantes(tu installeras le pilote de ton imprimante plus tard), ainsi que certaines applications suppl&#233;mentaires qui se trouvent dans le dossier "Optional installs" si tu penses ne pas en avoir besoin.

Une fois l'installation termin&#233;e, le Powerbook red&#233;marrera automatiquement sur le syst&#232;me install&#233; sur l'iBook.
Donc, tu n'auras plus qu'&#224; &#233;teindre via le menu Pomme, puis tu pourras red&#233;marrer l'iBook pour qu'il d&#233;marre sur le nouveau syst&#232;me install&#233;. 

Voil&#224;.


----------



## tabarnak (5 Juillet 2006)

donc je mets le CD d'installation sur mon powerbook et je le redémarre en appuyant sur C ? ou je le redémarre tout court?

en choisissant ibook, alors, ca ne changera rien sur mon powerbook?


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> donc je mets le CD d'installation sur mon powerbook et je le red&#233;marre en appuyant sur C ? ou je le red&#233;marre tout court?
> 
> en choisissant ibook, alors, ca ne changera rien sur mon powerbook?



Tu red&#233;marres ton Powerbook en appuyant en effet sur C.
En choisissant l'iBook, &#231;a ne changera effectivement rien sur ton Powerbook.
Lors de la finalisation de l'installation, il te demandera peut-&#234;tre le second CD, ensuite tu arriveras sur l'&#233;cran de bienvenue, tu cr&#233;eras ton compte et l'installation sera termin&#233;e.
Tu n'auras plus qu'&#224; choisir "Eteindre" dans le menu Pomme, puis tu pourras d&#233;connecter l'iBook du Powerbook et ensuite red&#233;marrer normalement l'iBook sur le syst&#232;me nouvellement install&#233;.
Lorsque tu red&#233;marreras le Powerbook apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;connect&#233; l'iBook, il y a des chances que pendant quelques instants il affiche une ic&#244;ne de dossier avec un point d'interrogation, car pr&#233;c&#233;demment il avait d&#233;marr&#233; sur le syst&#232;me install&#233; sur l'iBook, puis il trouvera le syst&#232;me habituel du disque dur interne et il d&#233;marrera normalement.


----------



## tabarnak (5 Juillet 2006)

bon, le boot avec C ne fonctionne pas, ca bloque sur la pomme.


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> bon, le boot avec C ne fonctionne pas, ca bloque sur la pomme.




Tu essaies avec le CD de l'iBook ?
Utilise celui du Powerbook.


----------



## tabarnak (5 Juillet 2006)

j'ai réussi avec le cd d'installation du powerbook, mais quand j'arrive à choisir la destination, je n'ai que mon icone du powerbook, celui de l'ibook n'apparait pas


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi avec le cd d'installation du powerbook, mais quand j'arrive à choisir la destination, je n'ai que mon icone du powerbook, celui de l'ibook n'apparait pas




L'iBook est bien toujours démarré et connecté en Firewire ?


----------



## tabarnak (5 Juillet 2006)

mais j'ai fait un essai en le déconnectant et en recommencant, et là, je retombe sur le meme message qui me dit que je ne peux lire ce disque et me propose initialiser.

quand je clique sur initialiser, je tombe sur la fenetre utilitaire de disque, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire.peut etre mettre les données à zéro depuis ici? faut il le laisser en mac OS étendu journalisé?


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai fait un essai en le d&#233;connectant et en recommencant, et l&#224;, je retombe sur le meme message qui me dit que je ne peux lire ce disque et me propose initialiser.
> 
> quand je clique sur initialiser, je tombe sur la fenetre utilitaire de disque, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire.peut etre mettre les donn&#233;es &#224; z&#233;ro depuis ici? faut il le laisser en mac OS &#233;tendu journalis&#233;?



Tu l'as d&#233;connect&#233;/reconnect&#233; en &#233;tant sur le CD d'installation ?
Pour installer Mac OS X il faut qu'il soit en HFS+ journalis&#233;(Mac OS Extendu Journalis&#233. 
Ton iBook est branch&#233; sur secteur ou sur la batterie ?


----------



## tabarnak (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as déconnecté/reconnecté en étant sur le CD d'installation ?
> Pour installer Mac OS X il faut qu'il soit en HFS+ journalisé(Mac OS Extendu Journalisé).
> Ton iBook est branché sur secteur ou sur la batterie ?




non j'ai déconnecté le cable firewire pendant que mon powerbook est sous tension et je l'ai reconnecté ensuite. et là, il me redit à chaque fois qu'il ne peut lire le disque


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> non j'ai déconnecté le cable firewire pendant que mon powerbook est sous tension et je l'ai reconnecté ensuite. et là, il me redit à chaque fois qu'il ne peut lire le disque



Lorsque tu initialises le disque dur de l'iBook et que tu le formates en HFS+, il le reconnait bien, il le monte sur le bureau comme un disque dur ?
Puis, lorsque tu redémarres sur le CD, il ne le voit plus ?

Mets ton iBook *et* ton Powerbook sur secteur.
Relie-les bien avec le *câble Firewire*.
Si tu dois initialiser l'iBook, fais-le et formate-le en *HFS+*.
Démarre le Powerbook sur le CD d'installation, sans *rien* débrancher.


----------



## tabarnak (6 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque tu initialises le disque dur de l'iBook et que tu le formates en HFS+, il le reconnait bien, il le monte sur le bureau comme un disque dur ?
> Puis, lorsque tu redémarres sur le CD, il ne le voit plus ?
> 
> Mets ton iBook *et* ton Powerbook sur secteur.
> ...




SUPER
j'ai réussi à remettre un système tout neuf sur mon ibook grace à tes conseils.
merci de ta patience et de ta disponibilité.


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> SUPER
> j'ai réussi à remettre un système tout neuf sur mon ibook grace à tes conseils.
> merci de ta patience et de ta disponibilité.





De rien, content que ça ait marché !


----------

